#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Emprego: Técnicos de Telecomunicações de Fibra Óptica

## TreiscBr

[full-time] Técnicos de Telecomunicações de Fibra Óptica at Portlane Portability Environment SA
Posted:
*Local:* Braga
*Descrição:*
Portlane, S.A., Empresa sediada em Braga admite para trabalhar em França:
Técnicos de Telecomunicações de Fibra Óptica
Função
•	Técnicos de Passagem de Cabo: aéreo, conduta e fachada
•	Técnicos Juntistas com conhecimentos básicos de rede elétrica, fibra e coaxial e com facilidade de interpretação de diagrama de fusões e experiência na realização de testes com OTDR
Perfil
•	Escolaridade mínima e experiência comprovada na função
•	Carta de condução de ligeiros
•	Disponibilidade e flexibilidade para trabalhar em Portugal e na Europa
•	Preferência a candidatos que falem e entendam a língua Francesa
•	Organização e capacidade de trabalho em equipa
•	Autonomia, polivalência, proatividade e elevado sentido de responsabilidade e rigor
Oferta
Remuneração de acordo com experiência comprovada, bem como pacote de benefícios.
Enviar curriculum ou efetuar o agendamento de entrevista via telefone para 253 686 126.

http://www.trabalhar.pt/emprego/5939...nvironment-sa/

----------

